

Intendix, The Brain Computer Interface Goes Commercial - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2010/03/07/intendix-the-brain-computer-interface-goes-commercial-video/

======
chaosmachine
I'm patiently waiting for computer assisted telepathy to go commercial.
Imagine a bluetooth headset that reads your brain waves, and lets you write
SMS-like messages by thought. And when you receive an SMS, it reads it back
into your ear.

------
swombat
This is certainly a step in the right direction, but EEG are not the way
forward in this field, imho.

The point of a brain-computer interface isn't to free your hands, or even to
allow paralysed people to type, but to increase the bandwidth of communication
(so you can interact a lot faster, whether through text or otherwise) and
decrease the amount of attention required to use it (so you can use it while
doing something else, without having to stop what you're doing to look at a
keyboard).

------
ErrantX
I can't decide if the advert is being ironic (pretty girl, black and white,
eye coloured, hair blowing in wind etc.) or just deliberate, and therefore
corny :)

------
w1ntermute
This is definitely the kind of thing tech should be focusing on, not
developing yet another tactile input mechanism. The type of computer
interaction described in the Otherland series, a "neural shunt" that
intercepts the signals from the brain to motor neurons and from sensory
neurons to the brain to create true VR, is the future.

------
JBiserkov
One of the videos shows a QWERTY layout, the other two - alphabetically
ordered letters: history is repeating itself.

